# Relationship between exercise and psychological well-being in type 2 diabetics.



## charlotte11 (Mar 20, 2019)

*I am a final year student at the University of Gloucestershire conducting a dissertation project on the relationship between exercise and psychological well-being in type 2 diabetics. *

I would like to invite people with Type 2 Diabetes to complete an online survey of around 15-20 minutes. The survey will ask questions about exercise habits and psychological wellbeing. 

The study has been ethically approved and reviewed by the School of Sport and Exercise Science - Research Ethics Panel (SSE-REP) at the University of Gloucestershire.

Link to the survey: https://glos.onlinesurveys.ac.uk/an...uhFS7atuFxX5lnj56dhQjX6DG3kj-623blX2P7VDWoJEQ

For more information or any questions, please contact Charlotte Buttery (s1504608@connect.glos.ac.uk)


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2019)

This has been approved


----------

